# Game Thread: Warriors @ Bucks (3/30). 250 Points to Prediction Game Winner!



## halfbreed

<center> * vs.*  
*(25-45)*...................*(27-43) *
*
Bradley Center
Wednesday March 30, 2005
5:00 PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Mike Dunleavy | Troy Murphy | Adonal Foyle 





































Maurice Williams | Michael Redd | Desmond Mason | Joe Smith | Dan Gadzuric

*Key Matchup*








*vs. *








*Jason Richardson*..........................*Michael Redd*
22.5...............PPG...............*22.9* 
*6.2*...............RPG...............4.3
*4.0*...............AST...............2.4
*1.63*................STL..............0.84
*0.47*................BLK..............0.09
2.49...............TO...............*1.82*
*45.2%*..............FG%..............44.0%
33.7%..............3P%..............*37.0%*
70.3%..............FT%..............*85.2%*
</center>



*Predictions Game​*

The donation limit is back on, so we can predict, but I won't be able to donate until it is re-enabled. 250 points is on the line! Same rules as always. The winner will be chosen from the following criteria, in the tiebreaker order as listed below. 
1. You must pick the winning team.
2. Point differential. 
3. Closest to the winning team's score.
4. Coin toss.​


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Warriors 100
Bucks 89

Bucks made under 80 points last night VS Pacers... Lets hope they'll suck as much when playing against Warriors.


----------



## halfbreed

Theo! sent me his pick.



Theo! said:


> Warriors 111, Bucks 99


----------



## bruindre

Golden State 113
Milwaukee 101

J-Rich: 23pts, 8 rbnd
Mike D: 23 pts.
Baron: 20 pts, 12 dimes


----------



## B Dizzle

Warriors 104
Bucks 96


----------



## halfbreed

Warriors 98
Bucks 96

JRich 21 pts, 6 reb
Baron 17 pts, 8 ast


----------



## ChristopherJ

Warriors 104
Bucks 88


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*We (Bucks) are taking the season...so I am sure you guys will win, but if the Bucks get lucky and win, I will win the 250 points so,

GS-89
Bucks-98

Come talk about the game in the Bucks Thread too!*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Warriors 108
-
Bucks 100


----------



## Bret

GSW - 110
Bucks - 108


----------



## D5

_*Golden State Warriors:*_ 115
*Milwaukee Bucks:* 107


----------



## halfbreed

Damn, Warriors are blowing it right now.


----------



## D5

halfbreed said:


> Damn, Warriors are blowing it right now.


You win the Predict The Score game! :banana: It was a ugly last minute by the Warriors.


----------



## halfbreed

Actually, I think Bret snagged it (closer to Winning Team's score).


----------



## halfbreed

Final.

Warriors 113
Bucks 109

Baron Davis 25 pts, 15 ast, 5reb
Mickael Pietrus 21 pts, 6 reb
Troy Murphy 18 pts, 14 reb

Michael Redd 24 pts, 5 reb
Maurice Williams 21 pts, 10 ast

Warriors have won 6 of their 7 last 7 I believe.


----------



## B Dizzle

15 assists from Baron Davis, he's been playing so well lately, I hope he'll receive player of the week honors!


----------



## Pejavlade

Warriors 105
Bucks 89


----------



## RPGMan

halfbreed said:


> Final.
> 
> Warriors 113
> Bucks 109
> 
> Baron Davis 25 pts, 15 ast, 5reb
> Mickael Pietrus 21 pts, 6 reb
> Troy Murphy 18 pts, 14 reb
> 
> Michael Redd 24 pts, 5 reb
> Maurice Williams 21 pts, 10 ast
> 
> Warriors have won 6 of their 7 last 7 I believe.


Baron is and always will be THE MAN


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

I love this game! Play of the day was JRich's block + alleyoop!


----------



## B Dizzle

this play was truely amazing, it was all about effort and hustlin'


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Who won the prediction game? I guess I am close!


----------



## halfbreed

Game Recap 

The teams combined for 11 turnovers, tying an NBA record for the fewest in a game set Jan. 20, 2004, by Dallas and New Jersey. Golden State, with five turnovers, and Milwaukee, with six, each set team records for fewest in a game.


----------



## halfbreed

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Who won the prediction game? I guess I am close!


I think Bret won it. Both me and him were off by 2 points in point differential, but he was closer to the winning team's score.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

halfbreed said:


> Game Recap
> 
> The teams combined for 11 turnovers, tying an NBA record for the fewest in a game set Jan. 20, 2004, by Dallas and New Jersey. Golden State, with five turnovers, and Milwaukee, with six, each set team records for fewest in a game.



Oh, I didn't recognize this at first! That's amazing!


----------



## kamego

Golden State has been doing very well lately. I saw the highlights of the game and they look like a much better team with Davis running the show. Very solid guard rotation helps. Fisher is a very good backup PG. If they were able to get a top 3 draft pick and maybe Bogut? Team could be in the playoffs sooner then later.


----------

